# when to wean lamb?



## boykin2010 (May 19, 2011)

I have a ram lamb that is 10 weeks old today. I have someone wanting to buy him but i am unsure if he is ready to be weaned. He is very large for his age and is about 2 or 3 times bigger then the twin lambs that were born 1 day before him.  The large lamb is still nursing but he eats his supplemental feed and he eats grass like an adult would. The mother is trying to wean him by kicking him off. 
Is 10 weeks old enough for a large lamb to be weaned?


----------



## Beekissed (May 19, 2011)

I've read that a ram lamb can breed his dam back at 3 months, so it may be time to be weaning him.  My sheeples were only 2 months old when I got them and were considered weaned at that time.


----------



## boykin2010 (May 19, 2011)

ok thank you. The reason i am wanting to get rid of him although he is young is because i saw him mounting an ewe lamb today. I think it is time for him to go. 
Thank you


----------



## aggieterpkatie (May 19, 2011)

He is absolutely old enough. By 8 weeks their rumens are developed well enough that they don't need milk anymore.


----------



## boykin2010 (May 19, 2011)

ok thank you!


----------

